# The Globe and Mail: The gut has a mind of its own



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

The gut has a mind of its ownOperating like the cranial brain and looking uncannilysimilar to it, the gut brain is continuously active,whether we're aware of it or no, writes CHANTAL OUIMETBy CHANTAL OUIMETSpecial to The Globe and Mail Tuesday, December 31, 2002 ï¿½ Page R7 Ever wonder why you get cramps when you're stressed? Or why you get "butterflies" in your stomach before a job interview? And why your gut tells you not to trust a certain person?The complete article is here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/GlobeandMailDec312002.htm ï¿½ 2003 Bell Globemedia Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved


----------

